# Weird insurance scenario



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi guys, wondering if somebody could help me out.

My car insurance is due for renewal in the next week and I've been doing some online quotes to see how it compares to my renewal. 

My new work have asked that i provide insurance that covers business use as well as the usual s,d + c. For some reason it works out cheaper on business use that a normal policy?

I thought it would have been the other way around? Just seems odd to me..


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had to specify business use on policies in the past and it's always hiked the premium up. It's more cover after all. It does seem strange the your quote reduced, are you sure that nothing else changed between the quotes?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

majcas84 said:


> I've had to specify business use on policies in the past and it's always hiked the premium up. It's more cover after all. It does seem strange the your quote reduced, are you sure that nothing else changed between the quotes?


No nothing, i done one this morning non business then one tonight adding business and splitting my mileage accordingly between business and s,d+c.

I'm going to have to phone up. If it is a lot more expensive, i'll be having a word with work.......


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Funny enough my insurance is due for renewal and I too have been looking online.
Now for some unknown reason my quotes are somewhat amazing. Last year I was paying £240, this year the quotes are coming in around the £170 mark with More Than the cheapest at £168. This is the first time that the quotes have been well cheaper than in previous years.

It begs to ask, "have the insurance companies finally decided not to rip us off?"


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Funny enough my insurance is due for renewal and I too have been looking online.
> Now for some unknown reason my quotes are somewhat amazing. Last year I was paying £240, this year the quotes are coming in around the £170 mark with More Than the cheapest at £168. This is the first time that the quotes have been well cheaper than in previous years.
> 
> It begs to ask, "have the insurance companies finally decided not to rip us off?"


Wish my insurance would be that cheap. Mines is still £1k+


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Scotty Pro said:


> Funny enough my insurance is due for renewal and I too have been looking online.
> Now for some unknown reason my quotes are somewhat amazing. Last year I was paying £240, this year the quotes are coming in around the £170 mark with More Than the cheapest at £168. *This is the first time that the quotes have been well cheaper than in previous years.
> 
> It begs to ask, "have the insurance companies finally decided not to rip us off?"*


Interestingly my insurance renewal a couple of months ago came in cheaper than the previous year (for the first time in about 3 years)!
I still called them up and managed a discount as I found a competitor who was cheaper.
Even with the discount it was around £10-15 more expensive than the other quote, but for the hassle moving it over I thought it was a small price to pay to stay! 
I also wasn't sure if I moved over, would there be other costs (ie cancellation charge, posting back documents, sending No claims proof to the new insurer etc), so it may have cost me more in the end if I moved.


----------

